# Something "UP"-ish for Orchestra+CSSS



## Jorgakis (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello all,

this is a piece I wrote in order to challenge myself to write something easy and "compact". Not quiet sure If accomplished so...
I thought throwing in some CSSS for a string-quartet solo part was a nice use for the library as well and reminded me of the "UP" Soundtrack. 



I hope you enjoy

Jorgo


----------



## I like music (Jan 23, 2018)

Jorgakis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> this is a piece I wrote in order to challenge myself to write something easy and "compact". Not quiet sure If accomplished so...
> I thought throwing in some CSSS for a string-quartet solo part was a nice use for the library as well and reminded me of the "UP" Soundtrack.
> ...



Really enjoyed it. 1:55 and the few bars afterwards are very nicely done in particular. I like the trillish (flutes?) after that point. The lead into the melody just beforehand is also excellent.

Also, nicely balanced in terms of samples. What brass/winds did you use to compliment?


----------



## JeffvR (Jan 23, 2018)

Really nice piece! At 00:16 is a bit low for flute, might be better suited for clarinet.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 23, 2018)

Reminds me a bit of Joe Hisaishi's soundtracks as well. Really nice composition and orchestration.

-Hannes


----------



## Jorgakis (Jan 23, 2018)

I like music said:


> Really enjoyed it. 1:55 and the few bars afterwards are very nicely done in particular. I like the trillish (flutes?) after that point. The lead into the melody just beforehand is also excellent.
> 
> Also, nicely balanced in terms of samples. What brass/winds did you use to compliment?



Hey thank you very much, I'm still using the "old" Berlin WW with the soloist expansion. Brass is basically Hollywood Brass diamond.

@JeffvR 
Thanks! I think I do this quiet often I have to admit:D I might be a secret alto flute lover (but do barely use it)

@Hanu_H 
Thank you Hannes, funny that you say that, I'm really into the "japan" stuff atm (like Yoko Kanno, Ryuichi Sakamoto). But I didn't expect someone to hear this in a piece like that, but why not!:D


----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey, if this is "easy", then compose only "easy" things. But I hear a great development of the motive, really good orchestration and coherent structure that makes sense! Btw, you finished your track just at the moment when the motive began to bore. So yeah, cool!


----------



## artomatic (Jan 24, 2018)

Love it! If CSSS was thrown in, what was your main string library? Gorgeous sound!


----------



## Eric G (Jan 25, 2018)

Very well done. Only thing I would have added, following your lead on a delicate orchestration, was a little harp during the transitions as garnish and maybe a belltree or triangle to accent the melody near the end. Very well orchestrated.


----------



## Jorgakis (Jan 27, 2018)

@Grim_Universe :D laughed very hard on your last comment. Thanks!

@artomatic It's CSS! CSS forever:D Thank you

@Eric G thank you eric, your suggestions make sense. You can't overdo harp glissandi, especially in such music.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 24, 2018)

Very Nice. Reminds me of Joe Hisaishi Howl's moving castle.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice track!

Which WW did you use?

Great production value as well - would love to see how you mixed this....


----------



## Steve Martin (Nov 25, 2018)

Sounds just great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Nice track!
> 
> Which WW did you use?
> 
> Great production value as well - would love to see how you mixed this....



Berlin Woodwinds. The old main version+ the first soloist expansion. I don't know if I should be giving advice about mixing:D...I usually try to somehow get it right by ear.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2018)

As always, a big two-thumbs UP! CSSS magic... Alex Wallbank should add this piece to the CS demos.


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 26, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> As always, a big two-thumbs UP! CSSS magic... Alex Wallbank should add this piece to the CS demos.



Haha thank you as always! CSSS is one of my most used libraries atm. You can always throw in some solo strings and spice up the mockup. But even for piano trios or quartets it's great.
It would be an honor if he added it, but Alex can do whatever he wants, since I'm eagerly waiting for Cinematic Brass


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 27, 2018)

Beautiful piece! I do not want to find fault with such small things, especially since they do not belong to music, but you have confused the words in the name of the library CSSS. solo after the studio.))) However, it does not matter. I will listen to your other work.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 1, 2019)

I feel even little one old movie here.much older than up i think. but which i one i dont rememer.


----------

